# For all the married Waterfowlers!



## Cutem all Jack (Jan 19, 2011)

How do yall avoid the ( well you went on 3 duck hunting trips last year so i get to buy 3 $700.00 purses) argument? What are yall stratigies?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 19, 2011)

I dont get to go on three out of state hunting trips a year dont got the money for that. If I had the money for the trips and my wife wanted something, I think she should get it, but spending money just for the sake of spending cause I did, aint happening.


----------



## brittonl (Jan 19, 2011)

Cannot and do not avoid it at my house. As good as my wife is to me and puts up with the "Waterfowler Widow" role ...... still a constant discussion at my house. "Havent you shot enough ducks already this year", "What do you mean you gonna be gone a couple of nights later this week", and last but not least .... "Your getting up at what time in the morning?"!

LOL, I will be the first to admit though .... she puts up with a lot and Im sure thankful for her!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 19, 2011)

I only go one time a year ( all I can afford)  been married for three years coming up and have only been twice. I do go alot here in the state though. Done learned that we gotta give a little to get a little in return.


----------



## quackwacker (Jan 19, 2011)

you let her buy the purse so you can go again next year!


----------



## jero77 (Jan 19, 2011)

Get all your chores done around the house, load up the truck, kiss the wife and kids goodbye,and leave if you have a good one (like mine) she'll say love you and be safe , I'll see you in a few days. If it doesn't go down like that you are screwed and will have to find another passion.


----------



## bbducks (Jan 19, 2011)

A 700 dollar purse. They have those? Haha. Dude hey will never understand the passion just like we wont understand why they would want a 700 dollar purse to just carry their stuff around in. If the purse is worth more than the contents in it that just don't make sense. That's like buying a 700 dollar gun case to carry a stoger 2000 in. Just don't make sense.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Jan 19, 2011)

Uh, stay single?
I'm living the dream...


----------



## copeland7 (Jan 19, 2011)

Jason, I feel you pain, thats all I am going to say. I am in the same boat!!!


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Jan 19, 2011)

copeland7 said:


> Jason, I feel you pain, thats all I am going to say. I am in the same boat!!!



I think your in a worse boat. You have the ( u bought 2 cameras went on 3 trips and bought some new editing softwear) argument! Hope the computer buisness is doing you good!!


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jan 19, 2011)

Talk her into taking a girl trip with a couple of her buddies. Pigeon Forge to the Christmas Place, New York Cty to see the Rocketts Christmas Show, Venice to see the art. Then just pick your hunts!!!!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 19, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> I dont get to go on three out of state hunting trips a year dont got the money for that. If I had the money for the trips and my wife wanted something, I think she should get it, but spending money just for the sake of spending cause I did, aint happening.



Same here. 


Easy fix. Mary one that grew up poor as dirt so if you don't hit it big she will still be happy  99.9% of my hunting is done locally. I have a great wife. Heck I can't even get her to spend $$ on her self. Between deer, duck and turkey hunting I hunt 5 months out of the yr. Does she make coments about it? Sure she does from time to time.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Jan 19, 2011)

Even if you dont go out of town the average hunter still spend around that much between leases gas, decoys, shells, clothes, dog collars dog feed, ect.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 19, 2011)

guys, i will count my blessings now!!!

my wife aint like that. we do have some special circumstances that help... which i'd wish on no one!!! but, my mrs' is pretty good...

now that being said, from now until next deer season, i only get about 1 of 3 weekends at the farm. vs... almost every weekend from early oct to early dec.

on a side note.. bro-in-law, not a hunter, bought atv a few years ago... his wife bought the $1500 watch. oh well. its their agreement... i guess if you have the money... its ok. it was their mid-life crisis moment.


----------



## FireDoc (Jan 19, 2011)

simple answer is "If momma ain't happy....nobody is happy." The hard answer to swollow was mentioned on another similar type thread. If you want a marriage to work both ways then you've got to learn to swollow some pride and let her have her fun too. We might not understand buying an expensive purse just as they don't understand spending more than that purses worth in hunting supplies, going hunting, & time spent away from them. One analogy would be if your driving around in a new 4x4 and have a 4 wheeler, fishing stuff, hunting stuff, all the new wizbangs and gizmos every year or so and she driving around in an old beat'em up car with old purses, shoes & jewelry then thats just not a give and take relationship...it's a take relationship. If every husband in a good marriage would give their wife MORE than the wife gave them, then we'd get to do whatever we wanted ALL the time.


----------



## meckardt (Jan 19, 2011)

Im about to be married but mines pretty cool about it. We now live in AR but still I am gone for 40ish days to NE AR. Since the deer hunting here pretty much sucks, I just waterfowl and do a little turkey hunting. So I say just give me 60 days a year and she is cool about it. I ask her would she rather me sit at home and have no hobbies. no friends and just bug her. Or would you prefer me to be one of those dudes who just plays video games all the time. The answer is a big NO and she gets over it. Of course I hear about it sometimes, "I wish you were as excited to see me, as you are about going duck hunting" "you have more money in that dog, than you do in my ring" "You just came home yesterday why are you going back tomorrow" the list goes on. But she's pretty cool about it and likes going to HT's etc... so the dogs not that big off a deal . And if it gets a little Hairy I just say well I paid for it Im going to use it, its not like I can do it all year.


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 19, 2011)

my wife knew when she married me she was marrying someone addicted to all types of hunting. That being said i think its wrong for her to want to buy 3 purses at a rip off price just because you went on a hunting trip. On the flip side 3 hunting trips is too much $$$ unless you got tons of it. Ive never been on a hunting trip like that and dont plan on it either. But what i have learned is as you go hunting during the season,,,of course the wife is going to get a little frustrated,,,thats when your gonna have to bite your lip and do something that SHE wants to do one day (ie. Shopping, going out to eat at HER favorite restaurant, etc). After all it is your wife and keeping her and your marriage happy is #1.

Back to the $700 purses, We , as men look at that as ridiculous. Just for something to carry stuff in! But look at it from her perspective. You/We are buying that shotgun for $700 dollars when you can buy the el cheapo from wal mart for $200 that will do the same darn thing. Same principle.


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 19, 2011)

U just got to remind her that your buddies need time to get away to discuss issues that are difficult to discuss in an everyday environment and you are there cause you are a friend they can depend on. Make sure you give her a chance to help out and ask her if she wants to send some fresh baked cookies to show her concern and support.


----------



## Randito06 (Jan 19, 2011)

FireDoc said:


> simple answer is "If momma ain't happy....nobody is happy." The hard answer to swollow was mentioned on another similar type thread. If you want a marriage to work both ways then you've got to learn to swollow some pride and let her have her fun too. We might not understand buying an expensive purse just as they don't understand spending more than that purses worth in hunting supplies, going hunting, & time spent away from them. One analogy would be if your driving around in a new 4x4 and have a 4 wheeler, fishing stuff, hunting stuff, all the new wizbangs and gizmos every year or so and she driving around in an old beat'em up car with old purses, shoes & jewelry then thats just not a give and take relationship...it's a take relationship. If every husband in a good marriage would give their wife MORE than the wife gave them, then we'd get to do whatever we wanted ALL the time.



Momma can get over it.  I'm going.  She gets at least 8 other months to drag my behind around and get me to watch the kids...Plus she gets two months off in the summer being a teacher.  She already drives a nice vehicle than me(Fully loaded Tahoe vs Tocoma double cab), has nicer clothes than me, and a couple $700 purses.  Tack that on to a 20k diamond she's sporting......I'm going.

She understands this, but will complain sometimes.  As far as 3 $700 trips, Do some more "do it yourself" trips and spend much less.  I've killed well over 100 birds this year and have less than $700 in all my trips.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Jan 19, 2011)

I do do it your self trips, its all ive ever done. Never paid for a guide. But if you add up all the money you spend it a 4 day trip to missisippi hunting govenment land and staying in a el cheapo motel will still run 6 or 7 hundred by the time you buy a liscence and motel deisel food shells new decoy wieghts ands a George jones CD at the crackle barrle.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2011)

Randito06 said:


> Momma can get over it.  I'm going.  She gets at least 8 other months to drag my behind around and get me to watch the kids...Plus she gets two months off in the summer being a teacher.  She already drives a nice vehicle than me(Fully loaded Tahoe vs Tocoma double cab), has nicer clothes than me, and a couple $700 purses.  Tack that on to a 20k diamond she's sporting......I'm going.
> 
> She understands this, but will complain sometimes.  As far as 3 $700 trips, Do some more "do it yourself" trips and spend much less.  I've killed well over 100 birds this year and have less than $700 in all my trips.





Did yo wife get you banned too ??


----------



## mallardk (Jan 19, 2011)

*Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- for Tat*

I was going on a guided trip for about $600 total for 3 days and she (Mrs's) thought she would do a cruise or something, I said that's great, but you get $600, you have to come up with the rest.  She doesn't work and it wouldn't be fair in my book to go on all these trips if she didn't at least have the same opportunity or money to do her thing.    I have come out way ahead, but I plan if i take a trip and it cost me $600 in reality it's $1,200.


----------



## builditbreakit (Jan 19, 2011)

A 2nd job to pay for all this but that dont fix it cuz then you get " Well your never home cuz you work so much, and now your hunting ducks in the morning and coon at night"
You cant please em 
After 10 yrs i jst quit tryin and take it


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 19, 2011)

Take her with you


----------



## folded77 (Jan 19, 2011)

I wouldent say anything.So if you wanted to go buy the new $1700.00 banelli super vinci she couldn't say anything


----------



## birddog52 (Jan 19, 2011)

Separate Bank accounts


----------



## Killin Time (Jan 19, 2011)

get a new one


----------



## killerv (Jan 19, 2011)

birddog52 said:


> Separate Bank accounts



Yep! she has her money, I have mine.


----------



## scoggins (Jan 19, 2011)

Cutem all Jack said:


> How do yall avoid the ( well you went on 3 duck hunting trips last year so i get to buy 3 $700.00 purses) argument? What are yall stratigies?



my wife pays $500 a month to board 2 usless nags that I see more than she does.

'nuff said.

(still blows up from time to time but I still have that to fall on)


----------



## scoggins (Jan 19, 2011)

Silver Bullet said:


> Uh, stay single?
> I'm living the dream...





yep and just pay for services rendered and go about your business


----------



## decoyed (Jan 19, 2011)

keep running with me grasshoppa..the answer will soon become clear.  Enjoyed the road trip pal.


----------



## 440Mopar (Jan 19, 2011)

I just had the "WHEN THE HE@L IS THIS DUCK SEASON OVER" talk
   Ha thats funny I just saw this thread.
I was informed that the first weekend in feb. I was going to the inlaws because we didn't go for Christmas cause I was hunting.
  I just agreed cause turkeys start the next month...haha


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 19, 2011)

My wife doesn't ever use that angle..she doesn't ask for much,but I do my best to get her what she wants when she does want ssomething,because she spoils me..


----------



## gsubo (Jan 19, 2011)

She gets the summers..I get fall, winter, and spring. Seems fair to me.


----------



## Sling (Jan 19, 2011)

Mine says "How come your not going hunting in the morning? You used to hunt more than you do now."
At my age, I can go anytime I want. And Momma gets anything she wants.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 19, 2011)

I must be the luckyest man in the the world. I hunt Elk in Sept. in Colo,Deer hunt  From Sept in ga and Ill. till duck season opens in in Nov.  Ho I do A little Goose hunting during early season, Hunt ducks and geese till the season closes. Then at the end of feb or first march I spend a week in Mo. Snow goose hunting. End of march Turkey season starts and runs threw may.  June I take my wife to Fla. so she can lay on beach I fish and play golf. Now the months I am not hunting I am get ready to start all over. Scouting, find land, planning hunts, working on eguipment and replacing eguipment. Honey does amd working. I am a fireman and I run 2 business. My 2 business pays for my fun. The secret is to spend quality time with the miss and do your homework If you what I mean. Wine and dine her and make her fill speical all the time. When you are on your trips send her a dozen roses and a card or two. You will see a change in her attitude about you hunting. The key is make a noth money to pay your bills and spending money for them while you are gone.  I have been married for 28 yrs and Our child is grown and married. Her and her husband are doing great and good jobs,Own their own house and now they have gave us a grand child. That is the greatest thing! The nice thing Grandma is down with the grandbaby more and I can hunt what ever and when ever. If you dont make anoth money to pay your bills  you dont need to hunt or go out of town hunting. The wifes dont like the phone calls from collectors.  Just remember work hard ,play hard, Take care of your responbiles and take care of your family and there will be problems be there to take care of them and you will find that your wife will not complain about you hunting. It has work for me and still is. Well I got to spend some quality time with wife, and get ready to go hunting in the morning.
Good Luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## gb1075 (Jan 19, 2011)

I guess i am just lucky.  my wife loves to eat the ducks i shoot so she is very understanding when i get my yearly arkansas trip together.  She also has 2 horses and loves to go on trail rides which costs about as much as my hunting trips, so she won't say anything about my hobbies if i don't say anything about hers.


----------



## chjg3 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have to agree I am also lucky.  She understands that everyone needs their time away.  I only duck hunt so she has 9 months and I have 3.  Wait I gotta go scout this weekend but next weekend I promise we will do what you want....Well after I get back from Sportsman's warehouse, they have some decoys I want, but then its all you baby..  LOL


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 20, 2011)

My one passion is duck hunting.  Mine is pretty understanding, but my hunting cost me both during the season and after.  For instance, this year, right after the season, I am taking them to DisneyWorld.  I would rather be drawn and quartered, but it is the price I must pay.  I would not put up with 3 pocketbooks, but I would negotiate that down some.


----------



## browning84 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cutem all Jack said:


> How do yall avoid the ( well you went on 3 duck hunting trips last year so i get to buy 3 $700.00 purses) argument? What are yall stratigies?



I don’t know your budget or hers but if I have the money for 3 $700.00 purses I would have gone on 5-6 duck trips instead of 3. But I feel like you could stretch $700 if not$800 into 2 trips so basically you left her with too much extra money. Oh and by the way I’m not married


----------



## builditbreakit (Jan 20, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> get a new one



and that would take a 3rd job


----------



## SHIVERP (Jan 20, 2011)

Just call her from the road , when you are already half way there. it is easier to ask for forgivness than permission.


----------



## g24dawggone (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah just dont say nuthin about hunting in the morning! Wake up and leave her a vm on her phone! She wont be near as upset cause if she's anything like mine she won't blink and eye before 10:00 am ....  If i didnt get up and go ( like she tells me to do) ( but I dont listen) we would lay around asleep anyhow! Just spend the $ it's a losing battle


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Jan 20, 2011)

SHIVERP said:


> Just call her from the road , when you are already half way there. it is easier to ask for forgivness than permission.



That could turn out to be the most expensive duck meat in the world!!! Expecially if you have two kids at $1400.00 a month plus half the retirment, house, savings ect!


----------



## Ruger GSP (Jan 20, 2011)

I just got back last night from a week long duck hunting trip. I am already gone for a week out of the month with my job, so to add a week of hunting on top of that, was pushing it. My wife didnt even question me, or give me a hard time about how long I would be gone. I got off work on thurs, went by her work to kiss her bye, and hit the road. drove 9 hrs, called her when I was half way there, and told her thanks again for letting me go, I will buy you some flowers when I get back. She said you dont have to do that. Well, after hunting for five days, I had gotten every duck I went to get, and the weather turned for the worse, so we headed home early. I called her an hour outside of the house, and told her I needed her to go pick up a "package" from a friends house later. I stopped and bought her flowers, and suprised her when she got there. It was cool to see the look on her face when she got there. Now she wont have a problem with me going again next year, because she thought that was romantic Ive got a good one.


----------



## injun joe (Jan 20, 2011)

Jack, just break down and offer her one of your purses.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Jan 20, 2011)

injun joe said:


> Jack, just break down and offer her one of your purses.



Heck naw!!! Do you know how much my purses cost????


----------



## meandmydog (Jan 20, 2011)

when your married for 20 years it gets easier. sometimes shes willing to pay for your hunt to get you out of the house


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 20, 2011)

gsubo said:


> She gets the summers..I get fall, winter, and spring. Seems fair to me.


Eric..It's only been 4 months..lol


----------



## Skyjacker (Jan 20, 2011)

Rule 1:
Whenever you come home from hunting.  Suck it up, do your duties with the kids, get your honey do's completed, and when she asked you how it went, talk about how this went wrong or that went wrong, and the whole trip went to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- in a hand basket.  I have learned that ONLY WHEN MY WIFE ASKS ME, to NEVER  Ever say you had a good time.  Complain about it like you were highly disappointed and it wasn't worth leaving.  She'll then say "Oh baby, I'm sorry.  Maybe next time you'll do better".  Bingo..  you got what you want...  the preliminary admission for another hall pass.

Rule #2:
If your wife is trying to get monetary advancements over your hunting weekends, you are doing something very wrong and probably not following Rule #1 very well.  Hunting trips don't cost $700 and unless your wife works, she has no business using your three hunting trips to go buy a purse.

Rule #3: Flowers on a random Monday before the weekend where you need to ask permission works. If its done any day after Monday, she'll be on to you quickly.  If you give flowers on a Tuesday thru Thursday that's fine for the following weekend, not that coming weekend.  Flowers don't cost much in the long run and are worth their weight in gold.  Never ask permission the same day you give flowers.  Got to wait AT LEAST 2 days after the gift.

Rule #4: If you have kids and they are old enough, take them.  Trust me on this.  You can go on as many hunting trips as you like if you take the kids off of her plate.  

Rule #5:  The night before you leave to go hunting, cook dinner for your wife.  Again, small price to pay to keep getting hall passes.

Now that said, I am 38 years old and have two daughters under the age of 4.  I have been hunting 6 weekends during duck season thus far and my wife hasn't complained once.  Yes...  some people think I am a Jedi..  I just like to think of myself as a guy who gets it.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 20, 2011)

Ruger GSP said:


> I just got back last night from a week long duck hunting trip. I am already gone for a week out of the month with my job, so to add a week of hunting on top of that, was pushing it. My wife didnt even question me, or give me a hard time about how long I would be gone. I got off work on thurs, went by her work to kiss her bye, and hit the road. drove 9 hrs, called her when I was half way there, and told her thanks again for letting me go, I will buy you some flowers when I get back. She said you dont have to do that. Well, after hunting for five days, I had gotten every duck I went to get, and the weather turned for the worse, so we headed home early. I called her an hour outside of the house, and told her I needed her to go pick up a "package" from a friends house later. I stopped and bought her flowers, and suprised her when she got there. It was cool to see the look on her face when she got there. Now she wont have a problem with me going again next year, because she thought that was romantic Ive got a good one.



Good Job man that always work for the better. Next time she kiss you and said besafe and hurry back.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## sheetsrep (Jan 21, 2011)

This reminds me of the duck hunter that left one morning to go duck hunting. It was really cold and starting to snow. He already had a few great weekends of hunting so decided to turn around and go home. He quietly got back in bed, snuggled up to his wife and whispered to her. "It is really cold and nasty out there" She replied "I know can you believe my idiot husband is out there duck hunting?"


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yall think yall have got it bad.  Mines down right mean about it.  She knows its my passion but still wont budge.  The thing that bugs me is i can get up and go hunting be back in bed before she ever wakes up and she still blows up.  Ive tried the flowers dinners cards vehicles etc, you name it.  Got to the blind one morning opened up my phone and my banner said, and i quote, " Youre an A hole"  I just deal with it because shes the mother of my child and shes a good woman Feb-Oct.  If youve got one that dont fuss and moan thank your lucky stars.  Take it from someone who really knows how bad it can be.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 22, 2011)

#1 - Have some sort of seperate account with a direct deposit to pay for lease, trips, guns, gear, etc...
#2 - Don't have a wife that doesn't understand your passion.  Let 'em know from the start.

I utilize both of these and have no problems.  Work is my biggest problem...responsibility and accountability tend to keep me from going more than my wife.


----------



## coyotebgone (Jan 23, 2011)

Find her a boyfriend. loll 

Good luck man.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 13, 2012)

Cutem all Jack said:


> How do yall avoid the ( well you went on 3 duck hunting trips last year so i get to buy 3 $700.00 purses) argument? What are yall stratigies?



Tell her to get back in the kitchen where she belongs and make you some sammiches for the duck blind. If she dont abide, she aint gettin no suga for a week.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 13, 2012)

Hunt ducks in Georgia , let her do what she wants. I have been married for 32 years and  I went duck hunting the day I got hitched. You gota set the proper tone and  be in charge. now that being said I will be at her family reunion on Sat. Lol.LOl.LOl.


----------



## LipRip'r (Nov 13, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Tell her to get back in the kitchen where she belongs and make you some sammiches for the duck blind. If she dont abide, she aint gettin no suga for a week.



Nice avatar   You got a crush on Belding? Or looking for a spot on team banded?


----------



## BigSwole (Nov 13, 2012)

killer elite said:


> Hunt ducks in Georgia , let her do what she wants. I have been married for 32 years and  I went duck hunting the day I got hitched. You gota set the proper tone and  be in charge. now that being said I will be at her family reunion on Sat. Lol.LOl.LOl.



I put my foot down on this last year. No one should schedule anything during a hunting season. Especially an opener. I didnt go with her and good lord at the fighting that ensued. But hey, its all gravy now and she knows where i stand on opening morning.

I make special time for her on nights which allows her to allow me my hunting time without fussing. Imo equal it up. Some just arent happy ever some you gotta persuade a little.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 13, 2012)

LipRip'r said:


> Nice avatar   You got a crush on Belding? Or looking for a spot on team banded?



Uh yeah I actually do like Belding. He said that once I send him some of my glamour shots and poses that he'd try to get me on the show. I'm just trying to decide if I should rock a sweet bandana or my filson long bill


----------



## wray912 (Nov 13, 2012)

i aint married but have a girlfriend of 4 yrs and ive learned the best way is just like at work, save up your vacation time during the off season and spend all the time you can with her then...then when she talks about how long ur gonna be gone you can remind her about that 5 day lake trip you took or mountains or beach or whatever...works for me


----------



## duckyaker90 (Nov 13, 2012)

Feb-oct do all you can with her and halfway thru the season you have Christmas so buy her something nice


----------



## LipRip'r (Nov 13, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Uh yeah I actually do like Belding. He said that once I send him some of my glamour shots and poses that he'd try to get me on the show. I'm just trying to decide if I should rock a sweet bandana or my filson long bill



Uh, bandana dude....duh


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 13, 2012)

LipRip'r said:


> Uh, bandana dude....duh



Of course! I dont what I was thinking...He also said something about a banana hammock. Does anybody know what that is? Does bass pro make one? My buddy gets a discount.


----------



## LipRip'r (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh yea, that sounds about right...the drink as well as the European undergarment.  Good luck!


----------



## chashlls150 (Nov 13, 2012)

I bought mine a brand new washer and dryer last weekend. That should hold me over at least until the split.


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 13, 2012)

Silver Bullet said:


> Uh, stay single?
> I'm living the dream...



SOME of us happily married gents would say we are livin the dream...............


----------



## The Fever (Nov 13, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> SOME of us happily married gents would say we are livin the dream...............



Mine wakes me up early to make sure I don't over sleep. Stays positive during the season long after I have lost it. And encourages me to go each time I can and is happy to see me when I'm back and listens to it all.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Nov 13, 2012)

I've got it made with my wife. Never hear a negative word about it or any of my obsessions, but i also follow the 2 points below. 




Tyson said:


> #1 - Have some sort of seperate account with a direct deposit to pay for lease, trips, guns, gear, etc...
> #2 - Don't have a wife that doesn't understand your passion.  Let 'em know from the start.
> 
> I utilize both of these and have no problems.  Work is my biggest problem...responsibility and accountability tend to keep me from going more than my wife.


----------



## Skyjacker (Nov 13, 2012)

brittonl said:


> Cannot and do not avoid it at my house. As good as my wife is to me and puts up with the "Waterfowler Widow" role ...... still a constant discussion at my house. "Havent you shot enough ducks already this year", "What do you mean you gonna be gone a couple of nights later this week", and last but not least .... "Your getting up at what time in the morning?"!
> 
> LOL, I will be the first to admit though .... she puts up with a lot and Im sure thankful for her!



Me and you should hang out.  Our wives could keep each other company.


----------



## Skyjacker (Nov 13, 2012)

meckardt said:


> Im about to be married but mines pretty cool about it.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 14, 2012)

*It dont matter.*



BigSwole said:


> I put my foot down on this last year. No one should schedule anything during a hunting season. Especially an opener. I didnt go with her and good lord at the fighting that ensued. But hey, its all gravy now and she knows where i stand on opening morning.
> 
> I make special time for her on nights which allows her to allow me my hunting time without fussing. Imo equal it up. Some just arent happy ever some you gotta persuade a little.


It aint done. You will not win. The only blood kin I have that will be there is my daughter. It goes like this. They dont care and they dont undwerstand. just like all the bass fiserman. They can fish 7 days a week 365 a year. But they gota fish where you have already set up with a hundred decoys and have10 Mojos going. None of them will stand up and say my bad they are afraid. you only got so many opening days and when you loose one you will never get it back. When you are young that dont compute. when you get my age you dont want to miss any opening days.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 14, 2012)

killer elite said:


> It aint done. You will not win. The only blood kin I have that will be there is my daughter. It goes like this. They dont care and they dont undwerstand. just like all the bass fiserman. They can fish 7 days a week 365 a year. But they gota fish where you have already set up with a hundred decoys and have10 Mojos going. None of them will stand up and say my bad they are afraid. you only got so many opening days and when you loose one you will never get it back. When you are young that dont compute. when you get my age you dont want to miss any opening days.



Reverend Killa speaking the word of the duck gods. Thou shalt not miss opening day UNLESS thou is dead, or shortly will be.


----------



## copperheadmike (Nov 14, 2012)

quackwacker said:


> you let her buy the purse so you can go again next year!



Go a step further, buy the purses for her in the off season. She gets the purses, you get the brownie points and the hunts!

No but seriously, I let my wife buy whatever she wants when she wants it. She has good self control so it is not too much of a problem but it is her money too and she should get what she wants just as often as I do.


----------



## Havana Dude (Nov 14, 2012)

Mine has 5 useless horses, and spends an unGodly amount of money on them. I have no money to go out of town hunting. We can't go anywhere as a family for being tied down with critters.  Turned down 2 opportunities on deer leases this year and an out of state duck hunting trip. I drive 8 miles to hunt my 40 acre tract, whenever I want to. I do all my honeydo's through out the year so that I can enjoy a few months of what I like to do. Count yourself blessed if you have the funds to travel around hunting.


----------

